# Mason or cold chisel! What is the difference?



## sleeper

On a second note, I finally received my Electricians chisel, but besides the wood chisel, they all look the same, :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

sleeper said:


> Well 40 years ago and I do not remember much of any of it, I went to school a couple of years to be a machinist.


40 years ago I was a machinist, and I actually still remember a fair amount. Chewy has it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10

Tinstaafl said:


> 40 years ago I was a machinist, and I actually still remember a fair amount. Chewy has it right. :thumbsup:


Damn you're old.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Yes I am. You got a problem wit dat? :w00t:


----------



## DavidC

Don't piss off an old man. You never know what might happen if he catches you eventually. And remembers why he was chasing you.

Good Luck
Dave


----------

